# Kernel Panic mit 3.14.4

## musv

Hi, hab heut mal ein Systemupdate auf 2 Rechnern gemacht (Xeon 64bit und Atom 32 bit). 

Neue Versionen:

Gentoo-Sources-3.14.4

Nvidia-Drivers-337.19

Tja, und jetzt komm ich mit beiden Kisten bis ins Grub-Menü. Wenn dann der Kernel geladen werden soll, leuchten nur die beiden rechten LEDs auf der Tastatur. Keine Fehlermeldung, d.h. nach dem Grub kommt überhaupt keine Meldung mehr auf dem Bildschirm. 

Die Kernelconfig hab ich einfach von 3.13 auf 3.14 rübergenommen und mit make oldconfig angepasst. Eine Initrd hab ich nicht. Root liegt auf BTRFS, falls da was geändert wurde.

Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst?

----------

## musv

Bin etwas weiter:

Nachdem ich das hier gefunden hab, geht die Kernel Panic weg und der Rechner bootet - irgendwie. Leider bleibt das Bild schwarz. Zum Glück komm ich aber mit ssh drauf:

```
[    2.903172] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

[    2.903178] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

[    2.903181] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

[    2.903183] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

[    2.903185] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

[    2.935486] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.353417] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)

[    3.353424] IP: [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.353432] PGD 5f8e0a067 PUD 5fb8da067 PMD 0 

[    3.353436] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

[    3.353439] Modules linked in: kvm_intel nvidia(PO) kvm

[    3.353446] CPU: 8 PID: 2144 Comm: sh Tainted: P           O 3.14.4-gentoo #2

[    3.353449] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Precision WorkStation T5500  /0CRH6C, BIOS A16 05/28/2013

[    3.353452] task: ffff8805fca82180 ti: ffff8805f8f82000 task.ti: ffff8805f8f82000

[    3.353454] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81119d37>]  [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.353459] RSP: 0018:ffff8805f8f83eb0  EFLAGS: 00010246

[    3.353461] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000040000010

[    3.353463] RDX: 0000000000000010 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.353466] RBP: 0000000000000010 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: ffffea0018067000

[    3.353468] R10: 000000006cea26c7 R11: ffffffff810f2882 R12: ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.353470] R13: ffff8805f48a2ad0 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: ffff8805fffaf608

[    3.353473] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff880623d00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    3.353475] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[    3.353477] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000600078000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[    3.353479] Stack:

[    3.353481]  0000000000000001 ffff8805f48a2ac0 ffff8805fffaf608 ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.353484]  0000000000000010 ffffffff810ee241 0000000000000000 ffff8805fca82180

[    3.353488]  ffff8805f49820c0 ffffffff819874f0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[    3.353491] Call Trace:

[    3.353498]  [<ffffffff810ee241>] ? __fput+0x6a/0x1b1

[    3.353503]  [<ffffffff810538a7>] ? task_work_run+0x73/0x87

[    3.353507]  [<ffffffff810022ee>] ? do_notify_resume+0x4e/0x5d

[    3.353513]  [<ffffffff81529a72>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

[    3.353515] Code: 00 01 58 5b 5d 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f c3 41 56 48 85 f6 41 89 d6 41 55 41 54 49 89 fc 53 48 89 f3 41 50 75 04 48 8b 5f 08 31 c0 <f7> 03 00 40 00 00 74 75 48 89 df e8 df 45 fe ff 48 8b 78 30 49 

[    3.353545] RIP  [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.353548]  RSP <ffff8805f8f83eb0>

[    3.353550] CR2: 0000000000000000

[    3.353552] ---[ end trace a1793e01458c8ed2 ]---

[    3.356313] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)

[    3.356316] IP: [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.356320] PGD 5f8e0a067 PUD 5fb8cd067 PMD 0 

[    3.356322] Oops: 0000 [#2] SMP 

[    3.356324] Modules linked in: kvm_intel nvidia(PO) kvm

[    3.356328] CPU: 8 PID: 2145 Comm: sh Tainted: P      D    O 3.14.4-gentoo #2

[    3.356329] Hardware name: Dell Inc. Precision WorkStation T5500  /0CRH6C, BIOS A16 05/28/2013

[    3.356331] task: ffff8805fca829e0 ti: ffff8805f8d3e000 task.ti: ffff8805f8d3e000

[    3.356332] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81119d37>]  [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.356335] RSP: 0018:ffff8805f8d3feb0  EFLAGS: 00010246

[    3.356336] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000040000010

[    3.356338] RDX: 0000000000000010 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.356339] RBP: 0000000000000010 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: ffffea0018067000

[    3.356340] R10: 00000000e7456995 R11: ffffffff810f2882 R12: ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.356342] R13: ffff8805f48a2ad0 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: ffff8805fffaf608

[    3.356343] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff880623d00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    3.356345] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[    3.356346] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 0000000600078000 CR4: 00000000000007e0

[    3.356347] Stack:

[    3.356348]  0000000000000001 ffff8805f48a2ac0 ffff8805fffaf608 ffff8805f48a2ad0

[    3.356350]  0000000000000010 ffffffff810ee241 0000000000000000 ffff8805fca829e0

[    3.356352]  ffff8805f49820c0 ffffffff819874f0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

[    3.356354] Call Trace:

[    3.356357]  [<ffffffff810ee241>] ? __fput+0x6a/0x1b1

[    3.356360]  [<ffffffff810538a7>] ? task_work_run+0x73/0x87

[    3.356362]  [<ffffffff810022ee>] ? do_notify_resume+0x4e/0x5d

[    3.356365]  [<ffffffff81529a72>] ? int_signal+0x12/0x17

[    3.356366] Code: 00 01 58 5b 5d 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f c3 41 56 48 85 f6 41 89 d6 41 55 41 54 49 89 fc 53 48 89 f3 41 50 75 04 48 8b 5f 08 31 c0 <f7> 03 00 40 00 00 74 75 48 89 df e8 df 45 fe ff 48 8b 78 30 49 

[    3.356384] RIP  [<ffffffff81119d37>] __fsnotify_parent+0x1d/0xa3

[    3.356386]  RSP <ffff8805f8d3feb0>

[    3.356387] CR2: 0000000000000000

[    3.356388] ---[ end trace a1793e01458c8ed3 ]---

[    3.734874] tg3 0000:06:00.0 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

[    3.734877] tg3 0000:06:00.0 eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX
```

Der Booteintrag in Grub:

```
menuentry "Gentoo 3.14.4 - Systemd"        {

        set root=(hd0,2)

        linux /boot/bzImage-3144 root=/dev/sda3 ro video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1440x900-32@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 acpi_enforce_resources=lax snd-virtuoso.index=0 snd-hda-intel.index=1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd intel_iommu=off rootfstype=btrfs 

}
```

intel_iommu=off muss ich seit 3.13 setzen. Ohne Deaktivierung der IOMMU bekam ich 'ne Kernel-Meldung, wenn ich den Firefox gestartet hatte. 

rootfstype=btrfs ist jetzt seit 3.14 wohl irgendwie notwendig. Mein Root liegt auf BTRFS. Interessanterweise hatte ich bisher nie Probleme damit. 

nvidia wird vermutlich die problematische Komponente in dem Gebilde sein.

----------

## arfe

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Downgrade des NVIDIA-Drivers?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schmidicom

Oder einfach mal die Nouveau Treiber aus dem Kernel ausprobieren, denn die Treiber von nVidia kann man inzwischen ja nur noch "russisches Roulette" bezeichnen (und das sogar auch auf Windows).

PS: Das mit dem automatischen erkennen des Root-Dateisystems läuft meiner Meinung nach schon seit längerem nicht mehr ganz Rund. Ich habe mit der Kerneloption "rootfstype" angefangen als ich im Kernellog feststellen musste das der Kernel meine ext4 als eine ext2 mountete.  :Shocked: Last edited by schmidicom on Tue May 20, 2014 5:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arfe

@musv

Erstmal ein Downgrade des NVIDIA-Drivers ausprobieren. Bevor Du den unnötigen Aufwand betreibst Deinen Kernel neu zu machen.

Dann kann man andere Schritte überlegen. Alles anderes ist schlichtweg unprofessionell.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ja das Problem hatte ich auch. Einfach bei 337.12 bleiben bis das Problem behoben wurde.

----------

## 3PO

 *musv wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Neue Versionen:
> 
> Gentoo-Sources-3.14.4
> ...

 

O.g. Versionen verwende ich auch und habe absolut keine Probleme damit.

Allerdings verwende ich kein systemd!

----------

## musv

Mit Kernel 3.13 funktioniert der Nvidia-Drivers-337.19 ja. 

Ok, werd heut abend mal probieren, ob ein Downgrade des Nvidia-Treibers was bringt.

----------

## 3PO

Wie gesagt, bei mit funktioniert es: 

```
vdr01_64 ~ # uname -a

Linux vdr01_64 3.14.4-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 17 10:20:40 CEST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

vdr01_64 ~ # dmesg |grep -i nvidia

[    2.997455] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    3.009104] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    3.009109] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  337.19  Tue Apr 29 19:58:58 PDT 2014

[    3.049280] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   18.477298] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 1172.593192] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[ 1172.593204] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  337.19  Tue Apr 29 19:58:58 PDT 2014

[ 1172.594533] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

----------

